# Ears



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

I've been waking up practically deaf for some reason lately, seem to have a build up of earwax (ew, I know!). Just realised that it's about 15 years since I last had this problem as the Otex ear drops I have found have an expiry date of 2003 and would have been bought a couple of years before then, presumably  Hoping they are OK to use still!


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 21, 2016)

I doubt there's any still 'active'  ingredients in the Otex after so long Northerner !  But it may still soften the wax. Think I'd use olive oil then get them syringed!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 21, 2016)

Not nice. I had some ear problems a while ago. Having read an NHS site for advice I used olive oil and it worked brilliantly. Good luck with sorting out your ears.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks, will see how it goes then make an appointment with the nurse if no good


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 21, 2016)

You can get olive oil ear drops too. I've only ever had them on prescription but I think you can get them OTC at most chemists. Hope it settles soon. At my doctors you can't just ring the nurse for your ears syringing. You have to see the GP first who goes OK you have wax, see the nurse. The nurse looks in my ears anyway before syringing so to me it feels like a wasted GP appointment!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> You can get olive oil ear drops too. I've only ever had them on prescription but I think you can get them OTC at most chemists. Hope it settles soon. At my doctors you can't just ring the nurse for your ears syringing. You have to see the GP first who goes OK you have wax, see the nurse. The nurse looks in my ears anyway before syringing so to me it feels like a wasted GP appointment!


That is a waste! At my surgery they encourage you to see the nurse for a range of minor ailments, so you aren't taking GP appointments!  I won't get to see the nurse straight away, but quicker than a GP


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 21, 2016)

One of the most disgusting and satisfying things I ever did was give my ear a good blast with one of those home ear squirter syringes after trying to use olive oil when one of my ears seemed to get a bit 'gluey'.

You would not BELIEVE what came out, I was practically looking for a jar to keep it in so I could preserve it for posterity.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

Cheers for that @DeusXM !


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 21, 2016)

Too much information Deus!!
Hope you get things sorted Nrtherner


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a home squirter too. Bit tricky to use by yourself. They work but you get very wet in the process.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 21, 2016)

Olive oil is definitely the way to go. Forget Otex!! 

Also, be proative with it before going to see the nurse, then when you arrive, the syringing can happen there and then rather than having to wait a week for the wax to soften.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2016)

Appointment with nursie booked for April 4th - have had to switch telly up to 35, normally 16 tops!  Bought a large bottle of olive oil as decided it was much cheaper than Otex and everyone seems to recommend it. 13 year old Otex not totally wasted though, I am cleaning it out and reusing the dropper!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Appointment with nursie booked for April 4th - have had to switch telly up to 35, normally 16 tops!  Bought a large bottle of olive oil as decided it was much cheaper than Otex and everyone seems to recommend it. 13 year old Otex not totally wasted though, I am cleaning it out and reusing the dropper!



Excellent re-use of a product, LOL

Years ago I remember our surgery nurse saying to me that she usually found ear syringing one of her more satisfying day to day tasks - especially when it all comes out in nice big lumps!  - just as she was squirting the warm water into one of mine .....

I seem to get very 'sticky' earoles fairly regularly, sort of almost liquid wax (and I don't mean when I've washed my hair or anything like that) - just if I feel a bit bunged up and maybe blow my nose and it feels like my ear canal is sort of sticking to itself the other side? - so I stick my index finger in it and waggle, and it will be all sloppy, and only then feels like there IS water down it ?? - well I grab a bit of cotton wool and screw that in a bit, and keep doing it till the worst is gone. 

But why? how?


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Appointment with nursie booked for April 4th - have had to switch telly up to 35, normally 16 tops!  Bought a large bottle of olive oil as decided it was much cheaper than Otex and everyone seems to recommend it. 13 year old Otex not totally wasted though, I am cleaning it out and reusing the dropper!


I'm glad I don't live next door and that you're reining in your spendthrift habits!


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 22, 2016)

Very thrifty Northerner!
 Having hearing probs I always have sub titles on tv. Otherwise I just miss too much. Bet my neighbours are happier too! 
Least not too long to wait to get them de-waxed!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Very thrifty Northerner!
> Having hearing probs I always have sub titles on tv. Otherwise I just miss too much. Bet my neighbours are happier too!
> Least not too long to wait to get them de-waxed!


I often need subtitles too, especially for any US dramas where they seem to mumble so much half the time!  I'd probably need to turn the telly up much higher to drown out my neighbours, they are a noisy bunch!

I'm looking forward to getting them done, I remember what a huge difference it made last time I had them done - think I've only had them done twice in my life!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2016)

Remember to warm the olive oil slightly.  I normally use Otex as well but have used olive oil on occasions and was told to warm it.  I put a bit in the microwave for a few seconds.  Not too long or you'll burn your ears. 

I've had mine syringed a number of times - a strange but not unpleasant sensation. Jet washing for the ear canal.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Remember to warm the olive oil slightly.  I normally use Otex as well but have used olive oil on occasions and was told to warm it.  I put a bit in the microwave for a few seconds.  Not too long or you'll burn your ears.
> 
> I've had mine syringed a number of times - a strange but not unpleasant sensation. Jet washing for the ear canal.


Thanks for the tip  Will half a pint per ear be enough? I think it hurt a bit last time I had it done, possibly hadn't softened the wax sufficiently.


----------



## chili (Mar 22, 2016)

my granny used to use warm olive oil for earache


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for the tip  Will half a pint per ear be enough? I think it hurt a bit last time I had it done, possibly hadn't softened the wax sufficiently.



Half a pint.....per ear?   You must be joking, it's at least a pint an ear!!  

Our surgery won't do it unless the wax has softened enough as the syringing can then damage the ear drum. I once had an appointment after putting the drops/oil in for a while and the nurse had a look and refused to do it and I then had to carry on with the drops/oil and return in a week.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 22, 2016)

I have never had my ears syringed, sounds horrendous


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 22, 2016)

Nah, it's lovely. I do it myself these days.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 22, 2016)

Is it weird that im jealous? I have many problems with my ears - I always have. I get my ears syringed probably once a year and I LOVE IT. It can be a little uncomfortable due to the pressure of the water but I love the feeling. Once the ringing stops, everything is so clear, I wonder how I ever heard before!

Also, agree with the tip about warming the olive oil first


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 22, 2016)

It feels like your having your brain washed out.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Is it weird that im jealous? I have many problems with my ears - I always have. I get my ears syringed probably once a year and I LOVE IT. It can be a little uncomfortable due to the pressure of the water but I love the feeling. Once the ringing stops, everything is so clear, I wonder how I ever heard before!
> 
> Also, agree with the tip about warming the olive oil first


This is how I remembered it from the first time I had it done, but the second time didn't quite live up to the memory! Hopefully, this will be a good one


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2016)

LOL at you all - it is certainly a truly different experience! - however TBH it isn't actually unpleasant - just WET!!  LOL


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!

I found it very much a pleasant experience


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2016)

Can't come soon enough for me - very frustrating hardly being able to hear a thing now, I feel as though I'm creeping around the place as I can no longer hear my footsteps!  Well over a week to go!


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 23, 2016)

On the subject of ear cleaning....

(Warning: Do NOT watch unless you've a particularly strong stomach!)


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 23, 2016)

OMG! That must have been such a great relief!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm not going to watch that until I've had mine done!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2016)

Hurrah! All done!  Keep the noise down there please! 

A not unpleasurable experience  Clearly, there was a LOT of wax, as the nurse kept exclaiming 'Oh my goodness!' and 'Crikey!'  Wow, what a difference! I am, of course, now horrified at the volume my TV has been at for the past week or two  I had it at volume 30 and now I can comfortably hear it at 6! Can't believe the noise my keyboard is making as I type


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 4, 2016)

I remember when i first had mine done. Kept hearing this strange rustling noise. Realised it was my jumper!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe I should get it done just before I see Alice Cooper in concert in june!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I remember when i first had mine done. Kept hearing this strange rustling noise. Realised it was my jumper!


I noticed that when changing shirt earlier!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 4, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> On the subject of ear cleaning....
> 
> (Warning: Do NOT watch unless you've a particularly strong stomach!)



I weirdly really enjoyed watching this! Then again, I love Dr Pimple Popper on YouTube. She's a dermatologist that videos removing giant cysts and things!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Maybe I should get it done just before I see Alice Cooper in concert in june!


Ooh! Not sure if that would be a good idea or not!  Wow! Did you have any problems getting tickets? Loved him back in the 1970's! (Yes, I'm that old!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I weirdly really enjoyed watching this! Then again, I love Dr Pimple Popper on YouTube. She's a dermatologist that videos removing giant cysts and things!!


Rosie, it sounds to me like you are in the right job!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Not sure if that would be a good idea or not!  Wow! Did you have any problems getting tickets? Loved him back in the 1970's! (Yes, I'm that old!)



Nope none at all, He's at the O2 for the Stone Free Festival, got really good tickets. Ive seen him 4 times before, but it will be a first for my other half. The Darkness are one of the support acts.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Maybe I should get it done just before I see Alice Cooper in concert in june!



or just after


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Nope none at all, He's at the O2 for the Stone Free Festival, got really good tickets. Ive seen him 4 times before, but it will be a first for my other half. The Darkness are one of the support acts.


Sounds awesome! Im a big Alice fan. Have a great time.


----------

